# Contador fotoelectrico



## Miguel_mecanica (Nov 29, 2007)

Estoy tratando de hacer este contador fotoelectrico que viene en la seccion "proyectos practicos"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/contador-fotoelectrico.htm

Ya tengo armado el circuito de acuerdo a como viene indicado el esquema, que indica que va en que pin etc etc.... pero a la hora de conectarlo resulta que los 3 displays se encienden en 8, pero cuando le pongo el dedo a la fotoresistencia se apagan; es decir no me da ni me aumenta ni me disminuye los numeros, solo prenden y apagan los ochos. En este caso que puede estar mal o en que puede radicar el error.

Tengo en este caso el CD4093BE como conformador de pulsos, el HEF4543BP como decodificador y el MC14553BCP como contador, y los transistores BC584C por que donde los compre me dijeron que ese era equivalente al 2N3906.

Ah y otra pregunta: dice que el pin 14 del contador va conectado a OF: ¿que quiere decir eso?


DE ANTEMANO AGRADEZCO SU AYUDA. SALUDOS Y HASTA PRONTO


----------



## ciri (Nov 30, 2007)

Te recomiendo que con un tester (multímetro), chequees, todos los pines para ver que señal están recibiendo, y te fijes si es realmente la que tienen que tener..


----------



## Miguel_mecanica (Dic 2, 2007)

ok muchas gracias ciri...

ahora alguien me puede responder que quiere decir que el pin 14 del contador va conectado a OF? ? por favor


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

El pin 14 ES Over Flow y se conecta como clock a otro MC14553 para conseguir un contador de 6 digitos.
Dejala libre, sin conectar a nada.


----------



## Miguel_mecanica (Dic 2, 2007)

ok muchas gracias fogonazo... tendre que armar de nuevo el circuito, por que siento que ya no le hace falta nada pero no quiere funcionar


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Fogonazo (Famoso filosofo contemporaneo) dijo:
"Saber encontrar la falla en un circuito es tanto o mas importante que saber armarlo."

Si quieres comenta que le pasa y/o que mides en tu circuito para analizar que le puede pasar


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 2, 2007)

El transistor al que te referís como reemplazo del 2N3906 es el BC548C y no el BC584C, no?
Si le pusiste el BC548C estas en lo correcto, pero tené en cuenta que los terminales no son iguales ya que *Emisor* y *Colector* están invertidos.


----------



## Miguel_mecanica (Dic 4, 2007)

ok tal vez eso sea lo que este incorrecto, lo de los transistores y si, quise decir BC548 solo que fue un error de tecleo. Pero por favor explicame de eso de que las terminales estan invertidas por favor... ¿entonces que pin es el colector y cual es el emisor?. Saludos


----------



## Miguel_mecanica (Dic 4, 2007)

y sobre lo que mido en el circuito, pues no le mido por que no tengo multimetro a la mano, pero de que si le meto los 9 voltios que me pide, eso si.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 4, 2007)

Me refiero a que estan invertidos los terminales de EMISOR y COLECTOR del transistor. Esto quiere decir que deberás colocarlo girándolo 180 grados con respecto a su posición en el PCB. La BASE del transistor, obviamente se ubica en el centro en ambos transistores.


----------



## jzt89 (Ene 7, 2008)

yo tengo un problema con el circuito que  mencionaban anteriormente, mi problema empieza desde el MC14553 ya que al comenzar a enviar los pulsos me va dando la cuenta en binario ya que conecte leds en las salidas, la cuenta la hace bien hasta el 9 pero despues se regresa a uno que cre que es normal pero ahora se va saltando numeros, me comentaron que eran rebotes y que se resuleven con un capacitor pero nada, continuando con mas problemas ya cuando conecto todo como en el circuito, me refiero conectado el CD4543 con sus respectivos displays no obtengo ningun numero solo prenden algunos sectores y de manera muy rara si le envio el pulso estos no tienen ninguna respuestaq. Bueno pues espero me puedan ayudar, porque me urge un poco, ¿posibles fallas? sigerencias les acepto todas sus propuestas. gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 7, 2008)

La representacion incompleta de tus display, puede ser por falla del oscilador del MC14553, verifica con este esquema los valores de C y el resto del conexiónado.


----------



## jzt89 (Ene 7, 2008)

gracias, cambie el MC14553, haber que pasa, el problema esque ya tiene que funcionar, en dado caso que no quiera hay algun otro circuito contador que tenga funciones parecidas a las de este circuito, supongo que puede serr cualquier circuito contador decimal y solo le adapto en el reloj la fotoresistencia, bueno si alguien tiene algo les agradecere su ayuda.


----------



## german orlando niño uribe (Ene 30, 2008)

puedes utilizar un pic, programado como contador, el resto, ya queda a tu creatividad como programador, en este link, escontraras material de apoyo, de hecho hay un ejemplo  de un contador pequeno, solo debes mejorarlo... 8) 

www.r-luis.xbot.es.

suerte


----------



## gonso1985 (Ene 30, 2008)

hola, una duda relativa a este circuito. Como dije en otro post, estoy haciendo la instalacion electrica de un local y deseo programar, mediante un regulador, automata o lo que sea, para que las luces de mi instalacion se apaguen automaticamente por el dia y se enciendan por la noche. Es decir, me gustaria que se encendieran por ejemplo, de las 21h a las 9h, y que el resto estuviera apagada. Se podria hacer asi, o que me recomendais?

un saludo a todos


----------



## ciri (Ene 31, 2008)

Si no necesitas alguna hora específica, lo puedes hacer bien como dice el título con una celda sensible a la luz o LDR 

http://www.google.com/custom?domain...:000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:1&hl=es

Son muy comerciales, se consiguen fáciles, o si te querés tomar un poquito más de tiempo se pueden hacer..
si quieres entender un poco de su funcionamiento..
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7537


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Algo asi


----------



## chorix (Dic 8, 2008)

Hola a todos...
Tengo un par de dudas que me gustaría que me respondan porque soy medio principiante.  
1ro: ¿El display es de cátodo común o ánodo común?
2do: ¿Cuanto es el valor de C?
3ro: No entiendo muy bien el funcionamiento de los transistores con los display...¿Alguien me podría explicar?
4to: ¿La pata 10 y 14 van sin conexíón?

Buenoo graciaas y espero que puedan responderlas  

Ahhh y me quize adelantar un poco e hice el circuito impreso
es medio boceto pero buenoo 
Critiquen sin miedo


----------



## chorix (Dic 10, 2008)

Buenoo la verdad que mientras hacia el circuito en la plaqueta me di cuenta de unos errores  por suertee...
y buenoo lo terminee todoo y esta muy buenoo   
Aca dejo un videoo

YouTube - Contador fotoelectrico


----------



## csb (Dic 18, 2010)

yo tengo un circuito como este... aun no esta probado fisicamente pero creo que funcionaria!

el generador de pulsos es el integrado: 4093B y el otro es un 4026B


----------



## ivanchaku (Jun 21, 2011)

alguien me dice con cual circuito integrado puedo cambiar el 4093 ??


----------



## TheDon1 (Jun 22, 2011)

hola!.. quiero simular este circuito en proteus!.. alguien lo ha hecho!:? gracias!! (no me muestra el pin que va a la alimentacion, ni el que va a tierra!.. ayuda por favor!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola TheDon1

Casi todos los simuladores dan por hecho esas conecciones por las que estás preguntado.
así que no te preocupes porque no aparecen.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## TheDon1 (Jun 22, 2011)

gracias!.. ahh otra dudiita y perdona mi ignorancia!.. soy nuevo con el proteus y no me va muy bien! cuales son los pines del display! (osea cual es la a,b,c,d etc..) gracias de antemano!


----------



## enanillo (Abr 4, 2012)

Los displays que son de ánodo o cátodo común??

Gracias


----------



## enanillo (Abr 4, 2012)

enanillo dijo:


> Los displays que son de ánodo o cátodo común??
> 
> Gracias



Ya lo averigüe, son de ánodo común.
Gracias de todas formas


----------



## Patty20 (Nov 15, 2012)

estoy armando este circuito pero no me funciona estoy usando los mismos componentes del esquematico alguien me podria decir si le funciono?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/pr...oelectrico.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2012)

Patty20 dijo:


> estoy armando este circuito pero no me funciona ...



En el dibujo los transistores 2N3906 se encuentran dibujados al revés, invertido Colector con Emisor

En el datasheet del *MC14553* figura la forma correcta


----------

